# Paint Supply Store



## millerag (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello all.

  Our business is near a space that sells and mixes automotive paint (retail store with large volume paint mixing).  They have been in operation for at least 5 years in the space.  State is PA and are subject to ICC 2009.  They do not have a ventilation system and are storing several 4 to 8, 55 gallon drums of Acetone and countless other paint and paint supplies.  When they mix the paint, fumes come into our space at really high levels to the point that it can be nauseating.  Bottom line is I know enough about the code that they absolutely need ventilation system (they do not have one other than a garage door) and I believe they should have sprinklers and they do not have any.  My gut feeling is that they are above storage volumes that would exempt them from "High Hazard Group H".  Bottom line is that they agreed to install a ventilation system but I have concerns they are not going to do it correctly and not to code.  I am most certain they are not going to get it reviewed for code compliance.   I have fears that they are still creating a fire hazard with what they are doing.   I am not trying to rock the boat however this seems to be a serious health and safety issue for their employees as well as ours.  What should I do?  How can I get the correct authorizes involved with out them pointing to us?


----------



## JBI (Mar 31, 2016)

Call or visit the local Building Department. Make an inquiry first to establish what may or may not be required. Be candid about your reason for asking.

What part of PA? One of our Admins here is a PA guy as well..


----------



## cda (Mar 31, 2016)

Not a PA, person so do not know how PA works.

In general,,

The entire space and operation should have been looked at a correct code requirements enforced, prior to them operating.

Sounds like a rated wall should be there

Fire sprinkler system

Ventilation of some type, but all that will do is exhaust it to the outside. It does not have to be scrubbed

With all that said, sometimes a business moves I and says they will do one thing, and than change thier operation down the line.

As stated call the building official for that city.

See if they know about the place.

Voice your concerns and ask them to do an inspection.

See if thier is a code enforcement office and ask them to do an inspection.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 1, 2016)

In Canada, our workplace health and safety regulations require ventilation in compliance with ASHRAE 62. This is a civil rights law so it applies to everything, not just new construction. You could check and see if there is similar legislation in your state.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2016)

Local Health department

Or

Local Building Official

Or

OSHA, To reach your regional or area OSHA office, go to the OSHA Offices by State webpage https://www.osha.gov/html/RAmap.html  or call 1-800-321-OSHA (6742).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 1, 2016)

Fire department prevention division is another agency that may be able to help with the regulation of the amounts of materials and the mixing operation


----------



## millerag (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses!


----------

